# Kodi on RPi



## balanga (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone using Kodi on an RPi2?

I was surprised that I managed to `pkg install kodi` on my RPi2 and get Kodi (17.3) up and running and it looked like Kodi on other platforms which is great...  As an aside I would like to see something like LibreElec running on FreeBSD, but I realise that isn't going to happen anytime soon ....

A problem I found was that when selecting numerous options I got an error msg say

```
No PVR add-on enabled
```
 and I couldn't find any way to install a PVR add-on.

I never found any option for selecting 'PVR clients' so I don't know if I've overlooked anything or whether this function is missing.

Is there a forum for providing feedback on Kodi for FreeBSD? It's really good to see that development is ongoing and it would be great to share experiences.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2017)

balanga said:


> As an aside I would like to see something like LibreElec running on FreeBSD


I've said this before, LibreElec is nothing more then a specific, small, Linux installation, its only purpose is to run Kodi.

The PVR addons are Kodi plugins and need to be installed from the Kodi repository from within Kodi itself.


----------



## balanga (Nov 8, 2017)

I looked round for PVR addons but couldn't find them. Just wondered if anyone else had the same problem.

As far as LibreELEC goes, I was just wondering if it was possible to have a cut down FreeBSD-based Kodi launcher... I guess there must be some dedicated FreeBSD single task distributions...


----------



## acheron (Nov 8, 2017)

What is a  "cut down FreeBSD-based Kodi launcher". I did the port of kodi on the rpi and I'm autostarting it at boot time, this is what you're looking at?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2017)

As I understood it balanga is trying to create something like OpenElec/LibreElec but instead of being based on "Just enough Linux" it will be based on FreeBSD. A very minimalist FreeBSD installation.


----------



## balanga (Nov 8, 2017)

acheron said:


> What is a  "cut down FreeBSD-based Kodi launcher". I did the port of kodi on the rpi and I'm autostarting it at boot time, this is what you're looking at?



More or less.... How do you get it to autostart? 

Are you the person to provide feedback to? I was very impressed that I only needed to pkg install and then run it. Unfortunately I couldn't manage to add any sources under File Manager. When I try to enter a path, there is a popup saying 'No PVR add-on enabled'.


----------



## acheron (Nov 8, 2017)

You can find some conf files on my github. Look at crochet/kodi/overlay and `customize_freebsd_partition` in kodi.sh.
And yes you can provide feedback to me.


----------



## balanga (Nov 8, 2017)

That's fantastic!  I think I need to investigate crochet and build your version from scratch, just need to find some noob instructions for using crochet...

This looks like a useful starting point:-

https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=90613


----------



## balanga (Nov 8, 2017)

I just found an old thread of mine Thread 61376 which showed how to get started with crochet using this, and (as often happens) I fell at the first hurdle...

`/bin/sh crochet.sh -c config`

```
Loading configuration from config
/usr/sbin/config: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
```
The instructions seemed simple enough so I'm surprised I get stuck so early. What have I misunderstood?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 8, 2017)

config is a system utility. You could name your Crochet config file something like this> config.cfg or config.conf


----------



## balanga (Nov 9, 2017)

It seems that I'd forgotten about a thread Thread 61376 I'd started earlier for getting up and running with crochet....

.... and a solution to a problem I encountered early on Thread 56728.


----------

